# [SOLVED] Thermal Paste - Stock vs Arctic Silver 5



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a friend who needs my help building his new rig. He's got all the parts sitting at home waiting to be put together. We basically ran into the problem of he needs the computer built tonight and we don't have any Arctic Silver 5 and nobody sells it in Orlando (or nobody we can find).

How big of a difference is Arctic Silver 5 compared to the stock paste that comes with the CPU (Intel Core 2 Duo) or the mobo? Is it worth driving across town (gas $$) to pick up a tube of Arctic Silver when the mobo comes with a stick of generic paste?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Thermal Paste - Stock vs Arctic Silver 5*

Radio Shack carries Artic Silver. . 

If your heatsink is a stock Intel model and the grey material is unmolested, it should work fine


----------



## steelystan (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Thermal Paste - Stock vs Arctic Silver 5*

I didn't know Radio Shack carried useful stuff.. That's awesome!

He's got a Zalman CPU heatsink so the Intel thermal pad is out of the question. But if Radio Shack carries Arctic Silver then I'll just run by there. Thanks simpswr!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Thermal Paste - Stock vs Arctic Silver 5*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

